# Tailing Fish - Catch & Release Killer?



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

REG said:


> I would imagine you, along with some of the other posters here, have long been at the point where we don't feel the need to get a pic of the fish unless it's something really special.


Nope, not there yet ( or maybe I am, but just still land so few that they are all really something special ). I still like to get the pictures. I do usually do a little multitasking after hooking the fish though to make sure the camera is ready to go and try to be mindful of how long the fish is out of the water and how it's handled. It's opinion I know, but I tend to believe that they are a little tougher than many give them credit for, but do acknowledge that careless handling does increase mortality, and even that mortality probably sees a slight bump due to pictures, even when care is taken. I believe however that the latter is minimal ( especially considering how few I hook in the first place ) and my conscience isn't too troubled by my egomaniacal need to have proof and to be able to preserve some of those memories on the water.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

DReihl9896 said:


> Nope, not there yet ( or maybe I am, but just still land so few that they are all really something special ). I still like to get the pictures. I do usually do a little multitasking after hooking the fish though to make sure the camera is ready to go and try to be mindful of how long the fish is out of the water and how it's handled. It's opinion I know, but I tend to believe that they are a little tougher than many give them credit for, but do acknowledge that careless handling does increase mortality, and even that mortality probably sees a slight bump due to pictures, even when care is taken. I believe however that the latter is minimal ( especially considering how few I hook in the first place ) and my conscience isn't too troubled by my egomaniacal need to have proof and to be able to preserve some of those memories on the water.


Hey man, enjoy it! We all go through stages, just have fun with each step. I remember the days where I used to stringer almost every one of them. 
I agree with them being a bit tougher than credit given, but some of it too depends on other factors, ie water temp, water depth they have to fight in (not usually a factor for MI fish, but in other states it can be), how long the fight was, how long out of the water, etc,.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

There is some science on catch and release handling mortality. Quite a bit of reading here and plenty of references, the Ontario Ministry of Resources has 9 pages of references if you want to nitpick their conclusions. Also good general practices for successful C&R at this site from a variety of organizations.

http://www.catch-n-release.org/Bibliography.html


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

kzoofisher said:


> There is some science on catch and release handling mortality. Quite a bit of reading here and plenty of references, the Ontario Ministry of Resources has 9 pages of references if you want to nitpick their conclusions. Also good general practices for successful C&R at this site from a variety of organizations.
> 
> http://www.catch-n-release.org/Bibliography.html


Good link. Their is a study on the effects of landing nets on that list which concluded that landing my hand was the best method with 100% survival with some mortality with all types of net bags tested. I'd question whether or not that would hold true with larger species, where bringing fish to hand versus netting them could represent a tradeoff between a certain amount of tissue damage or prolonged stress from having to play the fish out a little more. Also, I'm sure some anglers have been using them for awhile, but it seems like the commercially available mesh tailing gloves are relatively new on the scene. No doubt as they gain popularity, we'll eventually see a study and some data as to their effect on fish mortality versus some of the other methods.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I think Steve stated it well.



> *By Steve Mason August 21, 2012 - 11:48 pm*
> 
> When TU was first started at my good friend George Griffiths cabin on the Holy Waters of the AuSable river in Grayling the mantra was Limit your catch, dont catch your limit. The whole thing about catch and release is a fairly recent trend. But that is all it is. It is more often than not a bad policy for many rivers with high recuitment rates. TU has for years taken the position that Science should decide fishing regulations. The question of C&R regulations on any stream is a social issue. When I was on the State of Michigan Committee to review cold water fisheries regulations as the TU representative in the early 90&#8242;s there was a lot of discussion about catch and release regulations. All the studies had shown that C&R regulations did NOT improve fish populations on rivers with average to above average recruitment rates. Studies had also shown that brown trout over twenty inches would eat more trout than they put back through reproduction. Then there is the matter of the carrying capacity of a stream biomass.
> I practice limit my catch and not catch my limit. C&R is not the answer for most bodies of water. In many cases if the largest fish are removed the overall numbers of fish will be greatly improved. Besides a large trout is too valuable as a meal to let it be wasted by releasing a badly wounded fish that is doomed to die later. I have found that the vast majority of those people that push C&R do so based on assumptions not on science.


http://troutunlimitedblog.com/debate-is-catch-and-release-over-hyped/


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Ask the Lake Sturgeon if C&R is just a myth. There are a billion different scenarios and situations that dictate the overall success of C&R, and in some instances, sure, it may even hurt a fishery. But by far, in generalized terms, it is the best alternative we have to promoting healthy fisheries. 

Using a net for steelhead and large trout for me seems to work pretty well. Once a fish is tired and you get it in the net, you can keep it submerged in water until you get you get all of your biznass organized -- ie. set your rod on the bank, get out your pliers, get out your camera, etc. You can let the fish at least breathe in the water and recuperate somewhat while you're getting the hook out. 

Loved the last pic! Reminds me of my buddy with at 32" steelie in Ohio.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

In Alaska they consider any fish that is actually landed - captured and taken out of the water, to be a dead fish. Not that every fish landed will die, but some do, so they just consider all landed fish to be dead fish. C&R in Alaska means that fish doesn't come out of the water. That is why you sometimes see pics of people holding their fish with the belly in the water. 

I have books of pictures of fish. I don't carry a camera anymore, but did use my phone to snap a picture of my wife with a pretty Steelhead on Thanksgiving.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

a wet ragg wool glove works 10x better than those mesh mitts. Tailing is the only way to go when wading.


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

oopsie!!!!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just curious as to what you guys think the survival rate of steelhead is. That get scooped in a big hoop net hoisted over the wall,dropped on the pavement. Then sent head first over the railing at 6th street??:yikes:


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

FishKilla419 said:


> Just curious as to what you guys think the survival rate of steelhead is. That get scooped in a big hoop net hoisted over the wall,dropped on the pavement. Then sent head first over the railing at 6th street??:yikes:


Darn few in a case like that. Even proponents of C&R kill some fish and those who don't follow the best practices will kill more than they think. A few years ago there was a local fly fishing show whose host would often pin a small fish to his chest before releasing it; I bet he thought most of those survived. The site that I linked provides guidelines for increasing the success rate of releases when you choose to or have to put a fish back. If you fish, fish will die. If you are a conservationist you will do your best to control the number that die rather than depending on the government to provide more when you run out. I would guess that the guys at 6th St are not conservationists.


----------

